# Home Canning



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

picked up a pile of cucumpers, gr. beans, and okra at Pavlock farms yest.
been canning for years.............

will post the results

also gonna try a few jars of giardiniera as a new one.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Anxiously waiting on pics Bob...I did the same. They are the only one's with pickling cukes. Proud of the lil ones too! (pricey) I did both hot dills and koshers.:dance::dance:


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Same here, also made some pickled japs.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> picked up a pile of cucumpers, gr. beans, and okra at Pavlock farms yest.
> been canning for years.............
> 
> will post the results
> ...


Pictures...we need pictures, and recipes of course ! :mpd:


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Just in case you run out of jars...H-E-B.

$9.84 takeaway $2.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

sorry for the delay, had to set this comp up for pics.

pickled cucumbers
japalango slices
okra
green beans
asparagus


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Nice work! Makes me tired just looking at them...I can relate to that kinda effort.

Do I see cayanne's? How is the heat on those?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

about 6-7 hours worth, did em pretty much by myself, stove kept cycling off on me.............

those are the big bag of pre-dried chilis from fiesta

about 3 bucks for a gal bag 

3 per qt is a decent heat, the won't ovverrun your pickles unless you get crazy with them

tried a few qts w 1/2 tsp. old bay seasoning, that is gonna be interesting , but was in a recipe online


----------



## Martinjc (Jan 10, 2013)

Looks great you got any pointers to getting started?
Thx


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

it's late pickling cucumbers are getting tough skinned and scarce.

3 of those peppers ended up being fairly warm, might go w 2 if you want a milder pickle

try the process w a case of qt jars first and work from there. plenty of great recipes online, I/we prefer the "hot dill" ones.

you can sample your work after 2 weeks

if any don't seal right when they cool , just put them in the frig and eat them first, they will be fine after the 2 weeks

try a corn relish or chow chow recipe too, but use pints jars

and finally ..............always buy wide mouth mason jars for vegetables


----------



## marybig (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi, I do canning every year regularly, my family and me we all enjoy pickled food so I make canned tomatoes (according to this recipe ) and I do dill pickles ( using this one ) The results are not perfect sometimes (I got a couple of canned that exploded and that was a huge mess) but after all it's not that bad.:goldfish:


----------

